# How to tackle your ex



## softwareseller03 (Aug 14, 2016)

Story- I met this girl a year ago, she was funny and very nice to me. Soon we got in relationship. She felt like the right person, we both promise to marry one another. We had sex, but after few months started to make distance from me. And then told me she can't be with me any more as she still loves her ex. I was heart broken.
That guy again left her and she attempted suicide. She came back to me but only in few months she again left me for him.
This time she abused me when I called her and asked me to stay away. I was crying on phone and she said "stop acting". She then told me I abused you to help you move on . 
I don't get it, what does that guy has better than me, he abuses her physically, but still she wants him. I gave everything to her with respect and she abused me? 

Am sure am not going to take her back, but this incident has left me broken. 

I don't know why I continuously dream about the day when she wants to comeback, and I will abuse her in return!

Is this thought rational or is it because I am not able to move on! Will I be able to resist her if this kind of situation arise? What should be the best way to tackle her when she tries to return.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Ask yourself 'what's so special about this one girl who you keep taking back after she continually abuses your trust' and you'll probably understand why she keeps dumping you for her abusive ex boyfriend. It's two different sides to the same coin. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Here is one way to tackle them ...


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

While she may have problems, so do you. You don't love yourself enough to insist on leaving her behind. Why would you want to remain with someone who treats you so poorly?


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

EllisRedding said:


> Here is one way to tackle them ...


Looks like your well intended advice leads to the good guy getting a broken neck.


----------

